# Had a dyno run and now can't burnout !!



## LS1_Goat (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello , 

I'm a new member here  and also a new GTO owner  , my car is A4 LS1 2004 .

I decided to get some mods so just went to a dyno shop for a stock baseline run to see how much i would gain after the mods. 

When I finished the first run, "ABS fault" appeared and disappeared in a short time. 

The real problem is the car don't burn out at all and I feel like something gripping the tires and choking the engine  , the engine couldn't rev above 2k rpm . 

So anyone had this problem before and solved it ? 

Thanks in advance .


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

did you or they take the traction control off???...
Bill


----------



## LS1_Goat (Feb 25, 2011)

silversport said:


> did you or they take the traction control off???...
> Bill


Yeah of Course .


----------



## QwikSilver04 (Dec 25, 2010)

Yes I had that problem right before I put mine away for the winter and mine is an A4 LS1, but I didnt have the ABS code, but our scenarios are exactly the same. If you find out any info will you keep me posted? Thanks.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

It revs normal in neutral?


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Simple fix pull your ABS fuse. Who needs it anyways. I dont need a computer braking for me!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah, you should scan for some ABS codes, it's possible you're getting a faulty signal from the wheel speed sensors, or your module could even be bad.


----------



## LS1_Goat (Feb 25, 2011)

QwikSilver04 said:


> Yes I had that problem right before I put mine away for the winter and mine is an A4 LS1, but I didnt have the ABS code, but our scenarios are exactly the same. If you find out any info will you keep me posted? Thanks.


Yes, I will .
Thanks


----------



## LS1_Goat (Feb 25, 2011)

Mike_V said:


> It revs normal in neutral?


Yeah , up to 6400rpm


----------



## LS1_Goat (Feb 25, 2011)

GuatoLT1 said:


> Simple fix pull your ABS fuse. Who needs it anyways. I dont need a computer braking for me!


I just did that and nothing changed . 

Thanks


----------



## LS1_Goat (Feb 25, 2011)

Poncho Dan said:


> Yeah, you should scan for some ABS codes, it's possible you're getting a faulty signal from the wheel speed sensors, or your module could even be bad.


I will scan next week and see . 

Do i need to get a new module?

Thanks


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

LS1_Goat said:


> When I finished the first run, "ABS fault" appeared and disappeared in a short time.
> 
> The real problem is the car don't burn out at all and I feel like something gripping the tires and choking the engine  , the engine couldn't rev above 2k rpm .
> 
> ...


I have an 06 M6 and have also seen the ABS light com on and then clear itself - more than once. There doesn't seem to be a lasting effect of this so your ABS coming on shouldn't have an effect you are describing. The strange thing is that it came on during the dyno test. My ABS came on when I was trying to get moving on a patch of ice and the wheels were spinning with T/C off and also when the T/C was on. The dyno you used might be the problem or something slipping or broken in your drivetrain allowing the car to think the rear wheels are slipping.

Did you do the Dyno test yourself or did another person run the dyno. Did you change any of the parameters on the tune? The event of doing the dyno seems like the culprit for your current lack of burnout. How easy was it to do a burnout before the dyno?


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

Burn outs in the A4 are kinda difficult...You need a M6 
Not to mention you are in a ls1
j/k


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Remove the battery cable for a few minutes. While on the dyno, the ECM/ Traction Control could have gotten screwed. This may reset it to normal.

Larry


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

It is called torque management in the computer's software and it sucks ballz. All A4s have it. My car too was a victim. The only way around it is a full blown dyno tune (costs $450 here) or a handheld programmer. The only programmer I will vouge for is the Diablosport Predator programmer. That is the one I have and resolved the issue immediately. 

Torque management is one of GM's tricks to keep us from tearing our cars up and them having to fix crap under warranty. I could hold my gas to the floor, and as long as the brake pedal was down, the car's ass end would just squat down to the pavement like I had a couple people from The Biggest Loser in the back seat. Let off the gas, and the ass end would pop up, almost violently. 

Once I got used to it, I would feather the gas while holding down the brake pedal and it would actually look like I had hydraulics. I used to love watching the looks people would give me at red lights, lol. If you're gonna get a dyno tune after the mods, don't worry about it, your problem will go away. If you aren't gonna get a dynotune, invest in a Diablosport Predator tuner. I paid $399 for mine new back in 2006 but I'm pretty sure you can get them for $300-350 now, shop around. Have fun with the car!


----------



## LS1_Goat (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks guys for all your help , I really appreciate it . 

My friend just scanned my car and played with his tech 2  after few minutes ( I have no idea what he did) the problem was solved and now my car burn the tires like before . 

Thanks again .


----------

